# [SOLVED] Will this CPU cooler support newer sockets you think?



## Martin9744 (Aug 11, 2014)

I got a Corsair H105 Hydro Series CPU cooler and it supports 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011,AM2(+)/AM3(+)/FM1/FM2

Do you guys think this cooler will support newer CPUs coming next year such as Intel Skylake with possibly a 1151 socket?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Will this CPU cooler support newer sockets you think?*

TDP won't be an issue and I don't expect the new socket to be radically different from LGA1150 and the other Intel sockets, so you should have no trouble mounting your H105.


----------

